#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  A second visit to Cuba with the Thai girlfriend

## S Landreth

With the recent news it looks like we’ll be traveling back to Cuba. Maybe, November 2022.

But first a little review and news. 

Awful news. I don’t think we’ll be staying at the Saratoga again, but there is one better hotel in Havana we might be able to book.

Saratoga before the explosion.

----------


## cyrille

What 'things' will you be 'doing with her', SL?

----------


## taxexile

hows your carbon footprint doing these days?

----------


## DrWilly

Lovely looking architecture!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I have to say , I was not familiar with what happened to the Saratoga hotel in Cuba and I googled it. 
Awful news!!
But great news about the relaxing of the travel news , Cuba is a beautiful country and it is a shame what has happened to the country. 
Look forward to reading about your visit there. :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

> hows your carbon footprint doing these days?


He is flying to a global warming protest in Havana with Greta.

----------


## S Landreth

> the Saratoga hotel in Cuba





> Lovely looking architecture!


They did well with converting an old tobacco warehouse. However, the rooms were tiny. There were no suites in this hotel.

 
 
 
 
____________

*Just for fun.*

On our first visit we arrived at the José Martí International Airport (HAV) Terminal 2 via Eastern Airlines. I don’t think Eastern has scheduled any flights to Cuba yet and even if they do, I might try a different point of entry this time (if allowed). Maybe charter a sailboat out of Miami or the Keys.

 
Maybe to experience a change, sailing into Cuba could be fun and I might get more tired reactions from the couple of deniers above (taxexile & hugh cow) who don’t understand that one person cannot stop the climate from changing (due to human emissions/activities). It takes policy change. So, voting every politician who is a denier out of office is the best thing any one person can do to change/shape policy as what took place yesterday.

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> However, the rooms were tiny. There were no suites in this hotel.


cry me a fucking river.

----------


## Backspin

> He is flying to a global warming protest in Havana with Greta.


 :rofl:

----------


## sabang

I reckon if I went to Havana, it would have to be the olde grand dame- Hotel Nacional.




Anyway, looking forward to this. Cuba is one of those places I never went to, but always wanted to.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> He is flying to a global warming protest in Havana with Greta.


global warming is obviously a fact but then climate tends to be cyclical, records i believe go back 2 or 300 years which is nothing in terms of the supposed age of the planet. 

that human activity is responsible is far from proven, and the idea that anyone can change the climate or temperature of the world, no matter what they do is some kind of hubristic insanity. it has changed forever in cyclical patterns that are impossible to prevent, the present and trendy idiotic strive to eliminate co2 is a fool's errand. the blinkered eco loons are presently driving us toward the stone age with their manic predictions and ridiculous measures to attempt to reverse the irreversible.

net zero is a pathetic nod to the vociferous and naïve green foot soldiers , unfortunately pushed ever onward by those whose motives are highly and politically questionable.  and it will never happen. better the eco loons direct their energy at increasing food production for the massively over populated planet and cleaning up the rivers and seas before we poison ourselves, poisons which actually will solve both the overpopulation problem and the co2 problem at the same time.

----------


## S Landreth

> I reckon if I went to Havana, it would have to be the olde grand dame- Hotel Nacional.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to this. Cuba is one of those places I never went to, but always wanted to.


You’re going to have to wait a bit.

The Hotel Nacional de Cuba is closed now due to Covid.

It is a nice hotel. And lucky you! You could book a room to stay there. But not me.

The Thai girlfriend could book a room and stay there. But not me.

What would be interesting is an attempt. I’ll see, if during our next visit we can book all of our accommodations in the girlfriend’s name. 

A picture of the Hotel Nacional de Cuba from the apartment of a Cuban artist we were visiting. I have more pictures of the inside and grounds I’ll share later.


*But for now,........some fun.*

Right on cue.  :Smile: 




> global warming is obviously a fact but then climate tends to be cyclical, records i believe go back 2 or 300 years which is nothing in terms of the supposed age of the planet. 
> 
> that human activity is responsible is far from proven, and the idea that anyone can change the climate or temperature of the world, no matter what they do is some kind of hubristic insanity. it has changed forever in cyclical patterns that are impossible to prevent, the present and trendy idiotic strive to eliminate co2 is a fool's errand. the blinkered eco loons are presently driving us toward the stone age with their manic predictions and ridiculous measures to attempt to reverse the irreversible.
> 
> net zero is a pathetic nod to the vociferous and naïve green foot soldiers , unfortunately pushed ever onward by those whose motives are highly and politically questionable.  and it will never happen. better the eco loons direct their energy at increasing food production for the massively over populated planet and cleaning up the rivers and seas before we poison ourselves, poisons which actually will solve both the overpopulation problem and the co2 problem at the same time.


I’m surprised it didn’t link its dribble to a movie critic in The Sunday Telegraph where it gets its weekly misinformation.

By the way we’ve been over the subject time and time again. 

Do keep up.........

_Greenhouse gasses – mainly CO2, but also methane – were involved in most of the climate changes in Earth’s past. When they were reduced, the global climate became colder. When they were increased, the global climate became warmer. When CO2 levels jumped rapidly, the global warming that resulted was highly disruptive and sometimes caused mass extinctions. Humans today are emitting prodigious quantities of CO2, at a rate faster than even the most destructive climate changes in earth's past.

But there have been several times in Earth’s past when Earth's temperature jumped abruptly, in much the same way as they are doing today. Those times were caused by large and rapid greenhouse gas emissions, just like humans are causing today.

Those abrupt global warming events were almost always highly destructive for life, causing mass extinctions such as at the end of the Permian, Triassic, or even mid-Cambrian periods. The symptoms from those events (a big, rapid jump in global temperatures, rising sea levels, and ocean acidification) are all happening today with human-caused climate change.

So yes, the climate has changed before humans, and in most cases scientists know why. In all cases we see the same association between CO2 levels and global temperatures. And past examples of rapid carbon emissions (just like today) were generally highly destructive to life on Earth._

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.

----------


## david44

Did you see Vinales or Santiago two lovely spots

----------


## S Landreth

Few more pictures of the Hotel Nacional de Cuba.

 
 
 
 
 

________________




> Did you see Vinales or Santiago two lovely spots


I forget, it might have been just a 3 or 4 day trip. Havana first. We might venture out (if Im not restricted) during our next trip

I have a close friend who was born in Cuba and went to visit family in Santiago. He just cussed the town and country. Lack of this lack of that. But he has done very well for himself while in Miami and might have a problem seeing what his family is missing.

________________




> Greta...


Miss Greta? Youre in luck,she has new book coming out.

Greta Thunberg - Finally we can reveal the cover for the Climate Book! The Warming Stripes graphic by @ed_hawkins on the cover shows the dramatic heating of the planet in recent decades. The book contains essays from over 100 leading experts and voices. It will be released this October. https://twitter.com/GretaThunberg/st...88726054318095

 
You could be the first in your ditch to get one. Order here: The Climate Book by Greta Thunberg: 9780593492307 | PenguinRandomHouse.com: Books

----------


## S Landreth

About the lack of this lack of that which I mentioned in the last post.

Food. The hotel we stayed at served good food but the portions were small. The first Cuban sandwich I ate from a coffee/sandwich shop was made with a yellow strange tasting bread. 

There is a black market. The government controls the fishing vessels and distribution around the island. However, there are restaurants where you can eat that purchase some of their supply from the black market.

One of the restaurants we ate at was El Cocinero. The food was great.

Because most Cubans are not able to eat like this often, both the driver and our guide requested to sit (have dinner) with us. We were delighted to have their company.


 
whatshername’s Mojito

----------


## S Landreth

I wanted to see a beach, but our guide wasn’t being helpful (maybe the drive). See the beach in the distance?  :Smile: 

 
The guide did tell us one of the most popular places to visit was the seawall along Havana’s coastline during the late afternoon and early evening hours. Might be fun during a weak storm.

 
Next up, some tourist destinations in and around Havana. The picture below shows where Hemmingway would stay at times (corner room in the pink building to the left). It is not Hemingway’s home in Cuba.

----------


## A10

> I reckon if I went to Havana, it would have to be the olde grand dame- Hotel Nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to this. Cuba is one of those places I never went to, but always wanted to.


That almost resembles Soviet architecture

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Very nice thread. Love the pictures.
You get to see Cuba before it gets too commercialized. I am very jealous !!
Keep the pictures coming.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

a note.........




> That almost resembles Soviet architecture


*Design and construction*

The Hotel Nacional was designed by the New York architecture firm of McKim, Mead and White, financed by the National City Bank of New York, and constructed in fourteen months by the U.S. engineering firm of Purdy and Henderson. The structure contains a mix of styles, including Sevillian, Roman, Moorish and Art Deco.

----------


## malmomike77

> About the lack of this lack of that which I mentioned in the last post.
> 
> Food. The hotel we stayed at served good food but the portions were small.


you're not kidding  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

> I reckon if I went to Havana, it would have to be the olde grand dame- Hotel Nacional


I wonder if this hotel was one of the locations for this dreamy long take from the 1964 film *Soy Cuba*.

----------


## S Landreth

^Might be interesting. The full movie......

----------


## S Landreth

Cuban Cassic Cars - First tourist attraction

Every weekend a few blocks east of the Saratoga Hotel they will show them. I think the owners enjoy showing them more than the tourists enjoy viewing them. They are proud of their cars.

----------


## Topper

^ very nice SL.

----------


## S Landreth

Before I move to another tourist attraction, I thought I would post about another topic that Cuba is known for besides the cars.

Cuban Cigars

 
 
I know a few guys in the states that enjoy cigars and once in a while I would bring them some. When we would frequent Hong Kong, I would pick up a couple boxes and smuggle them into Thailand and then the states. Whatshername would carry the bands and boxes (she still has the boxes) and I would carry the cigars on different flights (to the states).

But during our visit to Cuba I could bring in as much as I wanted for my own personal use.

Our guide took us to a government run tobacco and alcohol shop and told me to pick out what I wanted and she would purchase them for me from another distributor at a much better price.

I only had so much cash with me at the time,......so only two boxes were brought back home.

----------


## malmomike77

> I think the owners enjoy showing them more than the tourists enjoy viewing them. They are proud of their cars.


Rightly so, they have had to keep them on the road without parts due to the US embargo - can't remember the name of it but there was a series on Cuban mechanics and the fettling and trading they had to do to keep the cars going.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> They did well with converting an old tobacco warehouse. However, the rooms were tiny. There were no suites in this hotel.
> 
>  
>  
>  
>  
> ____________
> 
> *Just for fun.*
> ...


You arent very good at getting much right are you. You are wrong on both counts.
 A: I am not a climate denier and dont need to print endless tedious graphs, as unlike you I actually understand the science. 
And B: Everything starts with the Individual who says no, I am not going to contribute to the problem what ever it is. When enough people are prepared to sacrifice their own comfort and take individual responsibility to help solve the problem(which you are blatantly unwilling to do) instead of endless virtue signalling on social media. Jordan Petersons answer to this young woman fits you to a tee.

----------


## S Landreth

> A: I am not a climate denier and dont need to print endless tedious graphs, as unlike you I actually understand the science.


yes you are and no you don't 

did you pick her book up yet?  :Smile: 




> Miss Greta? You’re in luck,……she has new book coming out.
> 
> Greta Thunberg - Finally we can reveal the cover for the Climate Book! The Warming Stripes graphic by @ed_hawkins on the cover shows the dramatic heating of the planet in recent decades. The book contains essays from over 100 leading experts and voices. It will be released this October. https://twitter.com/GretaThunberg/st...88726054318095
> 
>  
> You could be the first in your ditch to get one. Order here: The Climate Book by Greta Thunberg: 9780593492307 | PenguinRandomHouse.com: Books





> And B: Everything starts with the Individual who says no, I am not going to contribute to the problem what ever it is. When enough people are prepared to sacrifice their own comfort and take individual responsibility to help solve the problem(which you are blatantly unwilling to do) instead of endless virtue signalling on social media.


Nope! Everything starts at the voting booth

fat cow on Australia’s last election




> The clmate policy although resonating with some voters was not the governments downfall.


 ::doglol:: 




> Jordan Petersons.....



is a climate denier


 ::doglol:: 

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.

----------


## Iceman123

^
Let’s get back on topic 

Any chance of you visiting Cuba, Manhattan etc without the Thai gf and giving us the skinny on the action, hookers, nightclubs, bars, soapies……

Good lad

----------


## S Landreth

> hookers, nightclubs, bars, soapies……


fuck off  :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Howz colonoscopy procedure in Cuba?

----------


## S Landreth

^look it up

----------


## HuangLao

Better yet, look up _delusional_ and see if it fits.

 ::chitown::

----------


## S Landreth

^Fuck off Jeff

----------


## Hugh Cow

> yes you are and no you don't 
> 
> did you pick her book up yet? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Everything starts at the voting booth
> ...


Maybe you could get on with your travelogue and at least provide some entertainment in lieu of your contribution to global warming.
Or to put it simply just for you.
 When someone throws  plastic bottles into the ocean, ignorant of the consequences of pollution, they can be educated as to the reasons why they need to stop. 
Then there is the worst type of person. That virtue signaller who knows its bad has been told it's bad and constantly tells everyone else it's bad, but still throws his own plastic bottle in the ocean. I think even you might get my drift. Anyway, carry on with your posts, I'd hate you to start thinking.

----------


## S Landreth

^still miss Greta? Order your book yet?

and remember

everything starts at the voting booth

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.  :Smile: 




> Miss Greta? You’re in luck,……she has new book coming out.
> 
> Greta Thunberg - Finally we can reveal the cover for the Climate Book! The Warming Stripes graphic by @ed_hawkins on the cover shows the dramatic heating of the planet in recent decades. The book contains essays from over 100 leading experts and voices. It will be released this October. https://twitter.com/GretaThunberg/st...88726054318095
> 
>  
> You could be the first in your ditch to get one. Order here: The Climate Book by Greta Thunberg: 9780593492307 | PenguinRandomHouse.com: Books

----------


## S Landreth

Next Sunday, a How-to Guide for Americans who would like to visit Cuba

----------


## S Landreth

Traveling to Cuba last time there were a number of categories to choose from for me to enter the country. “People-to-people” was what I entered the country with.

However, they don’t list that category any longer, but they have created a "Support for the Cuban People” category that I will be traveling under. It replaces the “people to people” category.

The 12 categories to choose from are………

family visits; official business of the U.S. government, foreign governments, and certain intergovernmental organizations; journalistic activity; professional research and professional meetings; educational activities; religious activities; public performances, clinics, workshops, athletic and other competitions, and exhibitions; support for the Cuban people; humanitarian projects; activities of private foundations or research or educational institutes; exportation, importation, or transmission of information or informational materials; and certain authorized export transactions.




> I reckon if I went to Havana, it would have to be the olde grand dame- Hotel Nacional.


The Hotel Nacional de Cuba (the 2nd highest rated hotel in Havana) is not on the US shit list, so we should be able to book a suite there.

The highest rated hotel is Gran Hotel Manzana Kempinski La Habana. Might look at this hotel a little deeper before booking the Nacional de Cuba with a travel agent.

https://www.kempinski.com/en/havana/...ski-la-habana/

edit: just checked,....The last hotel is on the US shit list  :Sad:

----------


## S Landreth

Just down the street from Cuba’s capitol building is a section reserved for Cuban artists and crafts people to show their work.

The street is Paseo del Prado. There was some nice artwork to see, but nothing I would want on the wall. However, during our next trip we might purchase something because it’ll help with the Visa I have to travel under (Support for the Cuban People). But there are some restrictions with purchasing and taking art out of the country.

While we were there last, they were refurbishing the Capitol building.

 
A shot from our hotel…….

 
A few pictures of the Paseo del Prado arts and crafts section.

----------


## Topper

Nice SL, keep it coming!

----------


## S Landreth

Dates have been set and one travel agent has been contacted (many were reviewed).

The place where we intend to stay is much nicer than anything that the Hotel Nacional de Cuba can offer us.

We requested a private tour (I am required to have a Cuban guide with me) that will have Arts (maybe Hemingway included), Culinary and related Social Impact tours as part of our itinerary.

One unusual request was made to include a scuba diving trip to our package.

I might get an answer by the weekend.

----------


## S Landreth

It didnt go well.  :Smile: 

First agent I contacted didnt reply so after two days I sent out a request for information to six different local (Miami) agents.

Most of these agents are very small business owners and have a variety of routine group tours to pick from, except the first agent I contacted which advertised private custom tours.

Next week Im going outside local, to see if Im able to get anyone to respond. 

Not much more to add about scheduling the trip until next week, so a little about strays in Havana.

Seems they do love their dogs. I think the strays are fixed and then released with tags to show that the pups have had their shots. I didnt see any free rein dogs (without a collar) while in Havana.

 
In case anyone was wondering.

Nina
Im sterilized 
Dont mistreat me

----------


## S Landreth

Contacting travel agents outside of Miami seems to have worked out well.

Out of the six agents I contacted, four have already sent a draft itinerary. Two of them have diving included in their itinerary and another is looking a bit deeper into adjusting the schedule to include diving.

I didn’t know........

Cayo Guillermo Barrier Reef

_The Jardines del Rey archipelago is a ribbon of practically untouched islands and islets which lie 20 to 60 km from the Cuban mainland, on the island’s northern coast, spanning 250 miles (400 km) all along Cuba’s northern coast._

_As the world’s second-largest barrier reef, trumped only by the Great Barrier Reef in Queensland, Australia, its gigantic extension of coral reefs has been both a peril to ships for over two centuries and a unique attraction for divers and leisure enthusiasts since 1993, when the first hotel was built on Cayo Guillermo._ https://www.kempinski.com/en/cayo-gu...-barrier-reef/

Shhhhh…..I think Belize has the second largest barrier reef. We did dive there.

Might not do an old hotel this time around: GRAND ASTON La Habana

----------


## DrWilly

I didn’t know either, obviously based on how they measure the reef.

Google says “ The Florida Keys Reef Tract is the third largest living coral barrier reef system in the world behind the *Great Barrier Reef in Australia and the Mesoamerican Barrier Reef System off the coasts of Mexico, Belize, Guatemala, and Honduras.“


*

----------


## S Landreth

^We have made dives on all three,.......Keys, Great Barrier and Belize.

Would be nice to pin another one on the map. Cuba

----------


## malmomike77

https://www.cubaunbound.com/book-custom-tour

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks. Opened your link and the first thing that caught my attention

 
a little deeper I was able to see their extensive itinerary: https://www.cubaunbound.com/adventur...ba-diving-tour

Looks alright except we would like to dive just one day, not every day while on the island.

Anyway, I think weve found our tour operator and the place we should be diving at next to Havana (nice clear video but Dont touch the fish!):


 
We will not be going with the tour operator who wrote this to me.......




> There really is not great diving anywhere close to Havana


  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Have written to who I believe will be our tour operator with a few questions and requests. One of the requests will be to add another night/day to the trip

During our first trip to Cuba we were taken to the Fort of Saint Charles  https://cubadirect.co.uk/blog/seven-...abana-fortress. I think most tour operators will suggest an evening there after arriving in Havana. It was alright as a historical building (in the Americas) and has stood up well over time.

Some of our touristy pictures.

 
 
 
 
should bring a better camera next visit

----------


## DrWilly

Great stuff, I wouldn't worry about the photograph limitations the place looks great!

----------


## cyrille

You might wanna get ahead of the tourists arses though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iceman123

> You might wanna get ahead of the tourists arses though.


No, not necessarily, the one on the left in the short black number was worth a pic. If you look closely she is in the next take as well. 
 :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

Good news. The itinerary has been set with an extra day added.

What I learned while corresponding with our tour operator was that he’s a diver. He has been diving at the site where we will be diving and he told me we should enjoy the reef and water.

We also spoke about the scuba gear in Cuba and if it was safe enough to use. He did confirm it was safe to use and we wouldn’t have to lug our gear to the island just for a couple of dives. We’ll be able to travel light. Me with a wetsuit, fins, masks and shorts and her with her wetsuit, fins, mask, bathing suits and a myriad of shoes/sandals.

Just a few daytime pictures of one of the fortresses in Havana.

----------


## DrWilly

That is good news.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Just down the street from Cuba’s capitol building is a section reserved for Cuban artists and crafts people to show their work.
> 
> The street is Paseo del Prado. There was some nice artwork to see, but nothing I would want on the wall. However, during our next trip we might purchase something because it’ll help with the Visa I have to travel under (Support for the Cuban People). But there are some restrictions with purchasing and taking art out of the country.
> 
> While we were there last, they were refurbishing the Capitol building.


Nice building that Capitol. And that artists street is so cool. The fortress is amazing. I know many friends that have gone to Cuba. I was waiting for Covid to pass to visit. Nice pictures and hotels.

----------


## S Landreth

^No one believes you and I dont care. Why do you continue to respond to me or post on a thread I have started when you have constantly stated you dont read my posts?

Dont answer that.

Anyway, I hope the Canadian tourists (snowbirds) that you say you know that have visited Cuba have been welcomed more by the Cubans than we used to welcome them in Miami/South Florida during the cooler seasons.

Not all Canadians. Just the cheap ones.

One more thing. Growing up in South Florida we didnt speak French, nor did we have computers to look up French phrases..

 
But we understood the meaning of Je me souviens.

I cant drive

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> you have constantly stated you don’t read my posts?


Oh, where on this forum have I said that? It was you on another forum that continually called me 'fat' and a host of other names. It is me who is being nice and replying to your threads after the rudeness you were to me.

^Trust me it isn't snowbirds that go to Cuba (they go to Florida), it is younger people because it is so cheap for us and quite close to fly. 
^Yes, Quebecers are known for their terrible driving.... I drive amongst them most days as most live in Quebec in work here in Ontario.

----------


## DrWilly

> Don’t answer that.



 ::doglol:: 




> it is younger people because it is so cheap for us


I hate to break this to you, but at 50 something you are not a millennial anymore.

----------


## S Landreth

Where things stand with the tour operator. The check was sent but before I sent the check I did a little background check after receiving the address (I know the neighborhood well). They have been in business for at least 5 years and no complaints. The fairly young woman who owns the address graduated from the University of Havana.

I felt comfortable enough sending them the check.

A few random shots around Havana.

Coche Mambi was the Presidential Car.

 
 
Grand Theatre of Havana Alicia Alonso

----------


## DrWilly

S
When do you travel?

----------


## cyrille

> I hate to break this to you, but at 50 something you are not a millennial anymore.


Do you ever make any sense, Willy?

----------


## S Landreth

> S When do you travel?


November and will be visiting Cuba during that time, if things go as planned.

I am going to write to the tour operator this week about the check I sent to him and he acknowledged receiving. He told me he was going to deposit the check (the next day) but as of today he hasn’t deposited it.

Some pictures in the Old Havana area

 

 

 





Zanja Real (royal ditch) – Havana’s first aqueduct

----------


## Iceman123

^
Bugger all that shite we can see on the internet.

Make the thread interesting and get a few pics up of the Thai gf

----------


## S Landreth

Good news. The tour operator is doing well and told me he was going to deposit the check tomorrow. He also gave me the address and telephone numbers of their office in Cuba.




> Bugger all that shite we can see on the internet.
> 
> Make the thread interesting and get a few pics up of the Thai gf


Youre kind of new here. Did you know you dont have to open threads?

And by the way. I have posted pictures of the girlfriend here at teakdoor, numerous times. Most of those pictures show her in flight. Shes an angel.

Now, go fvck off.

Soneva Kiri, Koh Kood, (Soneva Kiri, Koh Kood, Thailand with the Thai girlfriend)

----------


## S Landreth

While traveling around Havana I was able to get a few pictures of people (statues, depictions and a monument) who helped shape Cuba.

Statue of Jose Marti

 
Monument to Jose Marti

 
Carlos Manuel de Cespedes


 
Christopher Columbus

 
The last two are depictions of Che Guevara and Camilo Cienfuegos on buildings which are in the Plaza of the Revolucion area.

Che Guevara on the building of the Ministry of Interior

 
Comandante Camilo Cienfuegos on Ministry of Informatics and Communications building - Vas bien, Fidel (“You’re doing fine, Fidel”)

 
That was the first trip. I’ll post about the second trip to Cuba in December, but until then I’m going to start another thread next week. “Following Cherry Blossoms in Japan”

*Extra*

Cubans flee in largest numbers since Mariel boatlift: https://www.axios.com/local/miami/20...boatlift-miami

The link above might not open if you’re using a Thai IP address

----------


## S Landreth

Soon

----------


## S Landreth

Our 2nd trip. But, first things first. There will be a 3rd trip to Santiago (most of it diving) Spring/Summer of 2024.

We stayed at the newly constructed Grand Aston which employed a helpful staff and was located along the waterfront.


 

 

 

 



> he comes on here posting pics of decent resorts he has stayed in, purposely does not state costs


Addressing a lazy putz who will not look up rates

As I have stated before; on other travel threads, I don’t post the cost of the rooms/suites we stay in for a couple reasons. These travel threads stay up on Teakdoor for years and prices change due to time and season. I don’t want to quote a price we paid years ago and some visitor run across the thread and get bad information (price years ago vs today’s price).

Moving on.

The last evening we were in Havana we ate dinner at La Guarida (The Den). One of, if not the best restaurant in Havana.

What we learned about the restaurant. The owners (Enrique and Odeisys Nuñez) do not own the entire building, although they have tried to purchase all the rooms in the building.

Cuba had enacted strange policy after the revolution. If you lived in the building (different rooms) that became your place. More about this when I post about our bike ride. The owner purchased some of the rooms over time to make up what the restaurant is today. The rooms that are not part of the restaurant are still occupied by the original owners (after the revolution) and/or their family.

Anyway. Nice ambiance (we ate dinner out on the balcony), great service and good food.


 

 

 

 

 

 

Hers - roasted chicken


 

Mine – chicken and curry

----------


## malmomike77

> ^No one believes you and I dont care. Why do you continue to respond to me or post on a thread I have started when you have constantly stated you dont read my posts?
> 
> Dont answer that.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the Canadian tourists (snowbirds) that you say you know that have visited Cuba have been welcomed more by the Cubans than we used to welcome them in Miami/South Florida during the cooler seasons.
> 
> Not all Canadians. Just the cheap ones.
> 
> One more thing. Growing up in South Florida we didnt speak French, nor did we have computers to look up French phrases..
> ...


You can't drive?

----------


## S Landreth

First full day. One of two parts.

We did our second walking tour in the old Havana area, but this time/trip it was more informative.

 
Sure, we went to see some of the places we had seen before, but from different views.

The Havana harbor from the statue of Jesus. The lightning rod behind Jesus was erected after the statue was taking lighting bolts hits which was causing some damage to the statue.


 

 
One of the hotels we visited was the Hotel Ambos Mundos where Ernest Hemingway would stay while in Havana. The room he stayed in was one of the corner rooms below (maybe the 3rd floor). The hotel closed during Covid and hasn’t reopened. https://ambosmundoslahabanahotel.com-website.com/



Hemingway made the La Bodeguita del Medio bar famous by telling people it was the best place to get a mojito in Havana. Looks like it stays busy.

----------


## S Landreth

2nd part. Continuation of the walking tour in Old Havana

El Templete. Built to celebrate where the first mass took place in 1519. There’s a ritual every year where locals will walk around the tree three times to get a wish granted. Inside the temple you’ll find oil paintings by Jean-Baptiste Vermay along with his ashes.


about the paintings.......


Went to an art museum (Casa de Carmen Montilla) where they promote Cuban artists. The tiled wall was created by Alfredo Sosabravo.


Also visited a few buildings to see how the architecture progressed over the years due to cultural changes. All three storeys below were built during different periods.

 
The first tattoo parlor I went into was on South Beach when Miami Ink was showing on TV. Just curious and was there for just a second.

The second tattoo parlor I went into was in Cuba. We spent some time inLa Marca where the artists showed us their shop, their work and the up-to-date equipment they use. Nice shop and artists. They bring other artists from around the world together and also promote other artists. Not necessarily tattoo artists. http://lamarcabodyart.com/

 
*Extra*

While in the streets I noticed a picture of the king. First Royal to visit the island where the king had his hair cut while visiting, years ago.

----------


## DrWilly

Green owed. How's the scuba diving?

----------


## sabang

Great stuff SL, well enjoying this thread. Cheers.

----------


## S Landreth

^ & ^^ Thank you both. It was a much better trip than our last visit and why we’ll be returning again with the same guide who is a free diver. We plan to dive on the south side of the island.

Willy, you’ll have to wait. I’m trying to post related to our daytime itinerary. The dive took place during our last full day on the island. But I will tell you,......it was a healthy reef.

 
I was told there’s a safe way to eat that fish above.

----------


## S Landreth

Today,........a nice bike ride, ice-cream traffickers and a tiled neighborhood.

Started the day in the Vedado district of Havana for a bike ride. Beautiful upper-class neighborhood (for the most part) with small parks throughout the district.

Bike riding on Paseo Avenue to and from Plaza de la Revolución Square. Most of these homes are still well cared for. There are also a number of embassies along the road.


 

 

 

 
John Lennon Park in Vedado.


 

 

A little of what we learned while in the neighborhood related to the first group of Cubans who left Cuba for S. Florida. Most of the homes were owned by these Cubans and cared for by the help who were being paid by the refugees who fled the country shortly after Castro’s revolution. These Cubans believed the revolution would last no more than two years and they could return home afterwards.

Castro had a different plan. Two years after the revolution these homes were given to those care workers and/or anyone who was living in the home at the time.

The problem. Some of these homes employed a variety of help (maids, ground keepers, etc.) and each had their own room. They owned that room. When there was work needed on the property there wasn’t a collective agreement on how to repair or who would pay for the repairs. So, some properties fell to disrepair. An example below. The massive white home on the corner is shared by a few Cuban families and is in awful shape.


 

About those Ice-cream trafficker. There are several Coppelia ice-cream parlors in Havana which was Castor’s idea yet developed by Celia Sanchez where Cubans could gather and purchase inexpensive ice-cream. It is good ice-cream.


 

Always crowded (especially on weekends) and you purchase by the scoop. Bring your own container.

Long lines getting into these parlors, but you don’t have to wait, if you’re willing to pay a little more.

We were told and saw people who would carry in their own containers and either sell the ice-cream (by the scoop) to people outside waiting or have it delivered to you. There are groups of ice-cream traffickers who will send people inside to purchase large amounts of ice-cream and resell the ice-cream to restaurants


 

 

There are also small parlors where you can purchase ice-cream and where we saw a young woman who walked away with a large plastic cup filled with ice-cream and was at least four scoops higher than the cup.


 

After the bike ride, we went to see Fusterlandia. It’s a neighborhood where most buildings are covered with tile, inspired by
Jose Fuster.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

The piece of art we brought back with us and is now on the wall.

----------


## Topper

Very nice SL!

----------


## S Landreth

Thank you Topper

Hemmingway and his home in Cuba. Finca Vigía

It seems he had a nice life except for the last two years. Cuba confiscated the home shortly after the revolution.

The Cubans do a pretty good job maintaining it, but it could use more care.

Cojimar Tower/Cojímar river is the port Hemmingway used to travel in and out of.


 

His home in Cuba. He also had a home in Key West that we’ve visited.


 

 

Small portion of the grounds


 

And his view


 

Few rooms in the home


 

 

 

In the bathroom, where he would watch his weight


 

Outside. His pool and boat.


 

 

About the boat. Hemmingway would travel from Havana to the Keys and on occasions he would carry dynamite to blow up German submarines if he spotted one off the coast of Florida.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

The dive and another pin on the map.

Our original schedule had us diving on the 2nd day in Cuba. When we arrived, I looked out the hotel window and saw whitecaps. When we met with our guide he told us we might not be diving the next day because of the weather. In the morning there were 4 to 6 foot swells. The forecast for the 3rd day wasn’t any better.

The forecast for our last full day didn’t look any better, but that morning the ocean was calm. The guide called us early and said the dive shop didn’t have any scheduled dive trips for the day but would make an exception for us if the weather stayed calm. This time of year isn’t the best time to dive in Cuba and why we are planning another trip (Spring/Summer) within the next two years.

We left Havana and headed east towards Jibacoa. About an hours drive from Havana.


 

Dive suits on and gear in the pedal boat and we’re on our way. The pedal boat was a first. But the dive master and the crew member were great. The reef is not far off the coastline in this area. Calm waters


 
 

Should have brought a better camera. There was a slight current because of the inclement weather the previous days so the visibility wasn’t what we had hoped for.

A healthy reef.

----------


## DrWilly

Lots of particles in the water. I’m guessing vis was about 5-7 meters?

----------

